# couldn't finish ALL of the prep



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

if i don't want to throw up whatever is in my stomahc i just can't finish the last glass of the mirlax....think this will be a problem? i took a dulcolax before the drinks and now will end with one...that should cover it righ? i just can't down anymore gatorade with the mirolax!let me know who else hasn't finished all of the prep and sitll was ok for test.....


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

Are you running "clear"? That would be the determining factor. I have never used the miralax, before. If you are not running clear than try to see if you can finish the last little bit. You might be OK since you are on your last glass. If in doubt, is there someone that you can call?


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

what exactly is running clear? i still have the dulcolax to take too......


----------

